# φίλντισι



## evoula

Πώς είναι το φίλντισι ή ο φιλντισένιος στα Αγγλικά? Thanks


----------



## ireney

Είναι "ivory" και για τα δύο.


----------



## evoula

Τόσο απλό? Ούτε που πήγε το μυαλό. Σε ευχαριστώ.


----------



## artion

Σίγουρα? Νομίζω ivory είναι το ελεφαντόδοντο ενώ φίλντισι το γυαλιστερό υλικό από όστρακα, σαν μαργαριτάρι. Αλλοιώς ΄μάργαρο.
φίλντισι : http://www.athensinfoguide.com/gr/agora/komproporg.htm


----------



## ireney

Έχεις και δίκιο και άδικο artion 

Δίκιο γιατί πολλοί αποκαλούν το μάργαρο "φίλντισι". Άδικο γιατί το "φίλντισι" είναι το ελεφαντόδοντο και το μάργαρο είναι "σεντέφι" (mother of pearl στ' Αγγλικά).


----------



## diamanti

Όχι βέβαια. Μόνο δίκαιον έχει ο artion και διόλου άδικο, καθώς:

_Μπαμπινιώτης_, λήμ. *φίλντισι (το): *{χωρ. γεν.} ο μάργαρος.
Αυτό και φτάνει. Καθώς αν το ψάξουμε περισσότερο:

_Μπαμπινιώτης_, λήμ. _*ελεφαντόδοντο: *_το φίλντισι [...],
ε, τότε οδηγούμαστε αβίαστα στο *μαργαριτάρι.

Εντέλει: φίλντισι, *λέξη τουρκική με βάση την αραβική λέξη για τον ελέφαντα:* fil, *την τουρκική για το δόντι: *dis *-και την κτητική κατάληξη -*i.*


----------



## ireney

diamanti said:


> Όχι βέβαια. Μόνο δίκαιον έχει ο artion και διόλου άδικο, καθώς:
> 
> _Μπαμπινιώτης_, λήμ. *φίλντισι (το): *{χωρ. γεν.} ο μάργαρος.
> Αυτό και φτάνει. Καθώς αν το ψάξουμε περισσότερο:
> 
> _Μπαμπινιώτης_, λήμ. _*ελεφαντόδοντο: *_το φίλντισι [...],
> ε, τότε οδηγούμαστε αβίαστα στο *μαργαριτάρι.
> 
> Εντέλει: φίλντισι, *λέξη τουρκική με βάση την αραβική λέξη για τον ελέφαντα:* fil, *την τουρκική για το δόντι: *dis *-και την κτητική κατάληξη -*i.*



Ε; Κοίτα, λάθος μου που δεν _πρόσθεσα _την έννοια "μάργαρο" στην πρώτη μου απάντηση μιας και χρησιμοποιείται _και _έτσι η λέξη "φίλντισι". Το μήνυμα σου όμως δεν το καταλαβαίνω να πω την αλήθεια.


----------



## diamanti

*Ireney: *Ουδείς ψόγος για εσέ, καλή μου. Μια χαρά τα λες. Κάτι δε θα έκαμα καλά εγώ για να μην κατανοηθεί το σχόλιό μου. Πάμε πάλι:
Κατά τον Μπαμπινιώτη, στο σχετικό λήμμα, *φίλντισι *είναι ο _μάργαρος, _δηλαδή το σεντέφι_. _Το ελεφαντόδοντο δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά, ούτε ως καταχρηστικά ταυτόσημο του σεντεφιού. Την καταχρηστική σημασία της λέξης την αναφέρει ο Κριαράς και ο υπογλώσσιος στο Βήμα (στις 21-12-2003. Αυτός για άλλους λόγους.).
Την ερμηνεία του Μπαμπινιώτη ονόμασα *μαργαριτάρι*, πλήν συναγμένο από τον γνωστό λειμώνα, καθώς επιπληττόμεθα βέβαια σφόδρα, όσοι δεν _ομιλούμεν ελληνικά. _Και εξ αυτού έδωκα και τα δίκια του στον *artion.  *Για την ιστορία, η λαθεμένη ερμηνεία της λέξης έχει επισημανθεί ήδη από τον Ελευθερουδάκη. Στην έκδοση που διαθέτω, του 1931: Τόμος 12ος, σελ. 602, λ. _φίλδισι, _εξευρωπαϊσμένα, να μην τουρκοφέρνει και τόσο...


----------



## ireney

Αααα! Αν πρόσεχα περισσότερο θα το είχα καταλάβει. Συγνώμη που σε έβαλα να εξηγήσεις!


----------

